# background picture music on Friendster



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

Hi, I have an account with Friendster but I don't know how to attach my music files to a one of my webpages that I have on the website. How can I attach music files to my webpage on Friendster, so that when somebody views the webpage, there will be background music when the webpage is opened?


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

Any Advice??????


----------



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

Not sure about friendster but u can have music play in the background using this in the head section of your page:

<BGSOUND SRC="your_file.mp3" LOOP=-1>


----------

